# Question: Adjustable front camber plates?



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

Hello all,

I am in need of everyones help. I need some camber plates or kit for a drop I will be doing soon. I looked at camber bolts (which I am not sure about) and camber plates. I know I will need something to correct the camber on my 95 Sentra GXE, but I do not have a clue as to which one...either camber plates, bolts or both? so what should I get? Keep in mind I don't want to purchase something that is going to break the bank (not usless I have to and I do what quality) and I will be only dropping the car about 1" or 1.5". 

Thank You all for your wise suggestions and input!!  

- Specs -
Year: 1995
Model: Sentra GXE
Current Mod: HS CAI
Future Mod (2/20/04) UR Pulley
KYB AGX
Front/Rear STB 
ME Rear Mounts
Eibach Pro-kit Springs


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

You shouldn't need to use both camber bolts and camber plates. If you go with bolts, you choose the bolts that will fix your camber. If you go with plates, you align the camber to whatever the hell you want. The real issue is cost. The ground control top-mount camber plates will run you $400, which you probably aren't looking for (for that price you could just go to coilovers). But then again, if you ever plan to go on a track or you tend to hit a lot of bumps, bolts might come loose and cause trouble.

It's your call really. Either way, I'd reccomend you do the front and rear strut bars before the springs/dampers so you can get a feel for the new chassis first.


----------



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

Thank You for you response. You helped out big time. if you have any more suggestions please feel free. I am having the following installed today on my 1995 Sentra GXE (yeah its an automatic....but I'm trying to get the most out of it:

Front/Rear strut bars
Eibach Pro Kit
ME Rear Mounts
KYB AGX Shocks
Koni Bump Stops
UR Underdrive Pulley





ReVerm said:


> You shouldn't need to use both camber bolts and camber plates. If you go with bolts, you choose the bolts that will fix your camber. If you go with plates, you align the camber to whatever the hell you want. The real issue is cost. The ground control top-mount camber plates will run you $400, which you probably aren't looking for (for that price you could just go to coilovers). But then again, if you ever plan to go on a track or you tend to hit a lot of bumps, bolts might come loose and cause trouble.
> 
> It's your call really. Either way, I'd reccomend you do the front and rear strut bars before the springs/dampers so you can get a feel for the new chassis first.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Wyldstyle said:


> yeah its an automatic....but I'm trying to get the most out of it


There's nothing wrong with an automatic. There is no better platform to practice left foot braking than in a small car with auto (karts are good, but it's easier to learn when the pedals have more feedback).


----------

